# retired gunners



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

looking for any pro's/con's on some retired gunner's.Has anyone used the zinger winger RG?
Jason


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lilhank said:


> looking for any pro's/con's on some retired gunner's.Has anyone used the zinger winger RG?
> Jason


Here are a few threads on the subject. If you search the product forum for the word "retired" there are a few more threads.


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=41751&highlight=retired

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=35941&highlight=retired

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=33571&highlight=retired


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

thank's Jeff


----------

